
Will you be interested in beta testing a new podcast app on android? - Funcastic
Hi Guys,
I have created a new podcasting application called Funcastic Podcast.<p>“Funcastic is a mobile podcasting application where you can listen to your favourite podcasts on the go “on demand”.
Are you pressed for time?
Do you generally not get time to relax because your only &quot;Me time&quot; is on the metro or bus ride home?
Do you find yourself stuck in traffic switching channels for the most part of your ride home because every single radio channel is having similar content and you can’t pick and choose the content that YOU want.<p>Then FUNCASTIC is the APP FOR YOU!<p>Slow 2g, patchy internet or no network at all? 
Access Funcastic offline and listen to your previously downloaded articles. Funcastic also allows you to download and store the articles you want and listen to them even at Bermuda triangle .<p>Get notified for your favourite podcasts store them and listen at your leisure.<p>Now enjoy high quality articulate audio whenever you want even on 2G.<p>All this and much more…Just for you!
Happy Listening!<p>If it interests you then kindly check it out at 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.funcastic.news<p>Thanks!
======
Funcastic
We release new build everyday.

------
testing15
I have downloaded the app. Is this buzzee your firm? What is the turnaround
time for releasing a newly build?

------
testing15
I have downloaded the app.

Is this buzzee your firm ? What is the turn around time for releasing a new
build ?

------
Funcastic
Yes buzzee is my firm

